# Fungus Gnats in Flood and Drain



## fortphoenix (Jun 16, 2016)

Hey i was wondering if anyone has any advice on getting rid of fungus gnats. so far Ive only seen 5 adult ones (killed 4) it seems like all products are made/directed for use in soil. All i could find that seems like it could be used in hydro is yellow sticky traps and crushed mosquito dunks tied in a panty hose. all the other treatments i found dont clarify how the stuff is used and i dont see how foliar feeding can kill larvae in the medium/hydroton. My tent is in my closet so i really dont want to go too crazy with the chemical pesticides. these are mother plants btw and i lowered the flood level and have a fan blowing over the tops of the pots and the rapid rooter is dry now. should i wait and see if taking their environment away worked and just use yellow stickies or should i get straight to aggressive action on it? thanks for any help


----------



## zem (Jun 16, 2016)

i use H2O2 35% food grade in flood and drain, does the job perfectly. why don't you want to use mosquito dunks?


----------



## fortphoenix (Jun 16, 2016)

zem said:


> i use H2O2 35% food grade in flood and drain, does the job perfectly. why don't you want to use mosquito dunks?



you just pour it right into the pot over the bathtub or something? its funny you say that, i add 6.5ml/g of 29% h2o2. should i try pouring a really strong concentration of it over the pots in the bathtub? and i would use them i just don't have them on hand right now, should i get some and just throw 1 in a nylon stocking and keep it somewhere on the flood table or in the res?


----------



## zem (Jun 16, 2016)

i add 1ml/Liter of 35% H2O2 to the control res and it clears away all the larvae that was once inside. remove decaying leaves from the growroom eliminate hatching areas for the gnats


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 17, 2016)

If you are afraid to use the H2O2 or just want to try something else, I swear by Azomax for many of the bugs that I have encountered. You can pour it right into your rez water or pour it straight into the medium, or even spray it onto vegging plants. 

I have done hydro for years and one time I had fungus gnat issue, where I found the little retches swimming in my rez water. I added the Azomax straight to the rez water and within a couple days they were gone.

The good thing with the Azomax is that it is all natural and will biodegrade within 2 weeks of use. It also works systemically within the plant as it will absorb the active ingredient through the roots and send it throughout the plant. BUT within 2 weeks, the plant will metabolize it and it will leave no taste or anything behind in the or on the plant.
But don't ever spray it onto the buds or budding plants just to be safe.


----------



## RubyRed (Jun 18, 2016)

I use Azomax up to 2 week prior to Harvest with no bad effects it even says can be used up to Havest  but I like to stop and let the stuff go away


----------

